# Homemade Tattoo Inks



## Cracker (Aug 23, 2017)

Greetings everyone! Has anyone ever made their own tattoo ink? I got a stick n poke in the county jail ten years ago and the ink was made from finely shaved graphite from pencils mixed with shampoo and toothpaste lol. The tattoo actually hasnt faded much. I know there is another way to make black ink using soot. Really I'll probly buy some tattoo ink or india ink but I'm always thinking DIY.


----------



## landpirate (Aug 24, 2017)

Yeah you can make "ink" by combining charcoal and alcohol into a paste, I've seen a friend do this and it did work. I've also seen someone use biro pen ink but who knows what chemicals are in that.

Honestly tattoo ink is pretty cheap and you're a lot less likely to reject it or get an infection.

Let us know how you get on though, even though I'm worried you'll get gangrene or something I'm still intrigued!


----------

